# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  BEE LEVEL

## ANU

What level would an external company (registered in SA) where the one Director is a non SA citizen & the other is a Non executive Black Lady South African Citizen.

----------


## Dave A

If only it were that simple.
What are the ownership percentages?
What is the annual turnover?
What business sector is the business in?

----------


## ANU

Turnover is under R10m
Single shareholder who is non SA Citizen
They are a clearing & forwarding agent

----------


## Dave A

I see Freight Forwarding and Clearing falls under the Transport Sector Charter.

The qualification for an Exempt Micro Enterprise aligned with the Generic Code in 2009 with an annual turnover threshold of R5 million. However, the threshold is specified in the Charter and it seems the Charter has not been updated to increase this threshold, which means the EME threshold will still be R5 million.

This makes the enterprise a QSE and you'll have to apply the QSE scorecard for Freight Forwarding and Clearing here. (It starts on page 5).

----------


## ANU

Thank You !

----------


## BEEChampion

Just a note on this, I think only the SA Citizen ownership percentages is included in calculation, so this could affect your score big time.

----------


## ANU

Thank You. I am doing some research regarding a South African Citizen acting in the capacity of the shareholder as a nominee.

----------


## BEEChampion

Good luck! gonna cost you something cause these guys don't give that information out for free and once again it goes back to interpretation/opinion of how the codes are read and the verification agencies.

----------

